# Animals Need Space!



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Something that I see a lot especially for small animals for sale is the owner claiming the pet comes with a "large cage". People thing that as long as the animal fits inside the cage, well it must be perfect! I mean just look at this CL ad http://greenville.craigslist.org/for/4647806709.html look at that bunny!! She's got no room whatsoever, and yet the owner says its a LARGE cage. It's just terrible the way small animal owners whether it be hamsters, rats, guinea pigs, ferrets, etc don't realize how much space these animals need. Most people are too cheap to pay for a quality, decent sized cage and want to get a cheap as possible which almost always means small. But they don't care, as long as it doesn't cost them anything that's all that matters. I just hate when they sell an animal and ask a ridiculous "rehoming" fee because of all the money they've poured into supplies and a "large cage" even though most of the time all the stuff they want reimbursed for is absolute crap you'll throw out the moment you get the animal home.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

That was so sad! That age is awful. How can they think that is large?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Probably because it physically is a larger object. I'd like to see the owner live inside a dog crate since that would be the equivalent of what that rabbit is living in


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh that poor baby.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Jeezo. The cage looks like it's falling apart too. How can anyone thing it's OK to cram an animal into a space it can barely stretch out in?


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Despite common belief, a rabbit can't live on a wire floor their whole lives they need atleast one soft spot to relieve their feet.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Poor bunny  like most animals they have so many misconceptions regarding their care.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm tempted to contact the owner and ask if the bunny is still available, there's a few rescues in this area that might take her


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

"Daughter doesn't play with her any longer" 
Ugghhh... I see too much of that at shelters. I would LOVE to have a rabbit (I do not have the space or money to do so), and these [violent noises]...I hate that people buy rabbits on a whim and then toss them when they are bored. I'm at least glad they are seeking to rehome her, and hopefully she gets to live with someone who will take care of her and never make her stay in that tiny cage again. That poor baby probably has mega sore hocks.
Some people should be locked in a closet and left there for a while so they can know what these animals experience.


----------

